# Popcorn and Poppers



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The Whirley Pop popper makes _the best_ popcorn. Only problem is it does not work on an electric glass top stove which I've had for a few years. I've been popping corn in a brown paper bag in the microwave, but that doesn't really do a great job. Any suggestions for a good popper -- hot air or not? Or recommendations for microwave popcorn (popcorn already in a bag for microwave)?


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have one of those very old space ship shaped poppers.  A little oil, a cup of popcorn and we're good to go at my house.  Plus the kids like to watch it go.  I've walked passed similar ones at Target and Walmart, but have never felt the need to take a closer look as the one I have still works well.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I recently bought a Cuisinart Popper at Costco and I love it.  Works just like the rla1996 description and even comes apart so that you can put the cooking parts in the dishwasher.  Fast and easy.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I use this one (in fact, I have 2), and love it. I can pop popcorn with or without oil, and nearly all of the kernels pop. This popper uses cardboard concentrators, but they're very inexpensive, and one lasts quite awhile. (If you don't use oil, it lasts longer.) I follow the Weight Watchers plan, and often put one or two tsp. of olive oil or canola in the popper after I've added the unpopped corn. My DH loves this popcorn popper, too, and he uses it often.

Presto 04830 PowerPop Microwave Multi-Popper



Here are the concentrators:

Presto 09964 PowerCup Concentrators, Package of 8



When I first bought this popper (years ago), I bought it at Wal-Mart, and bought the concentrators there, as well. I'm not sure if they still carry them, but I have Amazon Prime and don't live in a city where there's a Wal-Mart, so I order them online. (I order several pkgs. of concentrators at a time, as I don't want to run out.)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

We have old kind that can be used in microwave. I have learned that you cannot get that anymore. 

In fact, I would like to know, if there is any popper available for microwave. Microwave is the most convenient and serves the purpose, well.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> We have old kind that can be used in microwave. I have learned that you cannot get that anymore.
> 
> In fact, I would like to know, if there is any popper available for microwave. Microwave is the most convenient and serves the purpose, well.


Check my post just above yours. My family and I LOVE this microwave popper!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I use this one (in fact, I have 2), and love it. I can pop popcorn with or without oil, and nearly all of the kernels pop. This popper uses cardboard concentrators, but they're very inexpensive, and one lasts quite awhile. (If you don't use oil, it lasts longer.) I follow the Weight Watchers plan, and often put one or two tsp. of olive oil or canola in the popper after I've added the unpopped corn. My DH loves this popcorn popper, too, and he uses it often.


Thanks for recommendation. I think I am going to get one of those. (I've got Prime. There's something else I want from Amazon now.) Will make it with a little oil of some kind. That helps. Corn popped in Whirley Pop was done with a little oil too.

I did pop corn in brown bag in microwave (for the last time) last night to go with new Jesse Stone movie on CBS. Movie -- good. Popcorn -- NOT.

*Ordered!*


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I find any of the Pop-Secret brand of microwave popcorn to be fab.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

We've used both of these in the past. The air popper sometimes made a mess only because hot kernals would go down the shoot, land in the bowl of popcorn, and THEN explode.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Good choice with the Presto.  I got this a year or so ago when I wanted to stop using the microwave popcorn.  The Presto popcorn popper works perfectly.  I don't use any oil and then I spray on a little bit of "I can't believe it isn't butter" spray.  Perfect.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Here are the concentrators:
> Presto 09964 PowerCup Concentrators, Package of 8
> 
> When I first bought this popper (years ago), I bought it at Wal-Mart, and bought the concentrators there, as well. I'm not sure if they still carry them, but I have Amazon Prime and don't live in a city where there's a Wal-Mart, so I order them online. (I order several pkgs. of concentrators at a time, as I don't want to run out.)


Walmart still carries these. And if you live on the west coast, so does Fred Meyers.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Back to Basics popcorn popper. Works a treat on glasstop stoves, NEVER burns the popcorn.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Back to Basics popcorn popper. Works a treat on glasstop stoves, NEVER burns the popcorn.


I had one of those, and loved it, but I always shook it on the stove while turning the handle. Do you not shake yours? (Also, you do have to be very careful with thin aluminum, which the Whirly Pop is, because it could either warp or, if left on the hot cooktop, melt and fuse to the stovetop.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Back to Basics popcorn popper. Works a treat on glasstop stoves, NEVER burns the popcorn.


I have that popcorn popper and I LOVE it. The popcorn is SO much better than either air popped or microwave popped in my opinion and you're right, it never burns the popcorn.

Scrumptious.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

That's the Whirley Pop popper. I'm in a condo. The building is all electric, so electric stove. The Whirley Pop on my coil electric stove made _the best_ popcorn. But I finally got tired of harvest gold appliances that would NOT die. Got a white glass top stove. I think I tried the Whirley Pop on it once. Didn't do so well. Everything I read says it doesn't work well. You can't shake popper while it is in contact with glass stove top. I read that it if the bottom of the pan stays in contact with the stove top, it warps. Then it no longer does a good job of popping. So that was the end of it.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I always use the microwave for my popcorn and just buy whatever brand is cheapest. Sorry, not much help am I?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> That's the Whirley Pop popper. I'm in a condo. The building is all electric, so electric stove. The Whirley Pop on my coil electric stove made _the best_ popcorn. But I finally got tired of harvest gold appliances that would NOT die. Got a white glass top stove. I think I tried the Whirley Pop on it once. Didn't do so well. Everything I read says it doesn't work well. You can't shake popper while it is in contact with glass stove top. I read that it if the bottom of the pan stays in contact with the stove top, it warps. Then it no longer does a good job of popping. So that was the end of it.


Actually, it's not the Whirly one. 

It's the Back To Basics Stove Top Popcorn Popper. They make a stainless steel model. I can't imagine any way the bottom of it could warp. I used the Whirly one and the Back To Basics is, in my opinion, much sturdier.

It's not cheap but outlasts about 10 of the cheap ones, so it's all relative. Back to Basics Stainless-Steel Stove-Top Popcorn Popper


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

My Back to Basics popcorn popper is the second one I've had. The first *was* aluminum and wasn't so good. This current one is stainless and is indestructible. I cannot imagine how the bottom of it would warp; it's quite thick. It goes through the dishwasher with ease, though I wash the top part by hand because it has aluminum gears and of course the wood handles. I never shake it on my glasstop electric stove, just turn the handle. Best. popper. ever. And one of my few unitaskers.

Dang, this has put me in the mood for popcorn. And it's the Dancing with the Stars final tonight. OK, guess I know what's for dessert!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't know there was same type popper, but made out of stainless steel.  So that does work on glass top stove?  I've now have it "saved for later" in my Amazon cart.  Maybe two different poppers can't hurt?


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

My hand to God it works with glass tops. I have a glass top and have made a metric ton of popcorn on it. If it's not supposed to work, no one told the popper or the stove.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I just put a piece of aluminum foil on top of the glass stovetop, and shake away.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

swolf said:


> I just put a piece of aluminum foil on top of the glass stovetop, and shake away.


I've worried about using aluminum on my cooktop. You're much more brave than I. Does the foil leave marks or residue? (I have an almond-colored cooktop that shows everything, so I have to work very diligently to keep it looking like new.)


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I've never shaken mine, I must admit. It's never seemed to need shaking. I heat the oil, pour in the popcorn, and stir.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I've worried about using aluminum on my cooktop. You're much more brave than I. Does the foil leave marks or residue? (I have an almond-colored cooktop that shows everything, so I have to work very diligently to keep it looking like new.)


Haven't seen an problems with it (ours is black). I don't cook popcorn at the highest temperature, and the pot is in constant motion, which I think pulls the heat away more than it would just sitting there.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> Check my post just above yours. My family and I LOVE this microwave popper!


Thanks a lot Cindy. We will check at Walmart. Hope they carry it. We are not much into amazon orders.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Thanks a lot Cindy. We will check at Walmart. Hope they carry it. We are not much into amazon orders.


I hope you can find it!


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

We have a Whirly Pop and have used it for years on our electric glass top stove - I had no idea until reading this thread that it's not supposed to work??  No problems to report here...put in a bit of oil, the popcorn, stir until done...and that's it.

We love it!!

Our favorite microwave popcorn is hands down Pop Secret's Homestyle - holy popcorn that one is good!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

UPS was just here with my package from Amazon.  Popcorn tonight popped in Presto PowerPop.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> UPS was just here with my package from Amazon. Popcorn tonight popped in Presto PowerPop.


Hope you like it as much as we like ours. (We find that it takes between 1:54 and 2 minutes to pop about 3 T. of popcorn. (I weigh out 40 grams so that I can figure the Weight Watchers points plus value.) Of course, the popping time will depend upon the popcorn (and its freshness). I use only Orville Redenbacher's yellow popcorn, and nearly all kernels pop. If you use oil with you popper (as we do sometimes), the concentrator won't last quite as long as when it's used only with popcorn. You'll know that the concentrator needs replaced when it looks like it's really scorched or when it actually has rips show up. Let us know how you like it. (Be sure to listen for the popping to slow, as the directions specify. It can go from perfectly popped to burnt in a matter of seconds.)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I follow the Weight Watchers plan, and often put one or two tsp. of olive oil or canola in the popper after I've added the unpopped corn. My DH loves this popcorn popper, too, and he uses it often.


I normally use without oil. Because I don't like greasy fingers. But I may try with olive oil which is healthy monounsaturated fat.

BTW, do you find it effective for weight control? All the best.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I normally use without oil. Because I don't like greasy fingers. But I may try with olive oil which is healthy monounsaturated fat.
> 
> BTW, do you find it effective for weight control? All the best.


I use olive oil most often, but only a teaspoon or two, depending upon whether I still have some left on my "healthy guidelines" list. I find it to be very effective as a wt. control/wt. loss tool because it's filling, it's healthy, and it's delicious. It also takes awhile to eat it, and I like that.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday I bought Orville's yellow popcorn and popping and topping oil.  I'll at least try popping corn with some of that.  I do LOVE olive oil.  Have sometimes put that on popped corn.  But still . . . there's nothing quite like a little butter.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Because I have no weight problems, I don't worry about using oil, I just try for a mix. Moderation in all things rather than declaring something in all forms as "evil" seems to me to be a good idea.

I like butter on mine and do use it, but sometimes it's good with olive oil and Parmesan.  Ymmm that sounds good. Time for popcorn.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

That was the best popcorn I've had since the last time I made it with aluminum Whirley Pop on my former electric coil top stove.  Made it according to directions -- 1.5 T. oil, 1/3 cup (2 3/4 oz.) popcorn at 2 minutes (in my microwave).  A little much for me.  Next time 1 T. oil and 2 oz. popcorn.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> That was the best popcorn I've had since the last time I made it with aluminum Whirley Pop on my former electric coil top stove. Made it according to directions -- 1.5 T. oil, 1/3 cup (2 3/4 oz.) popcorn at 2 minutes (in my microwave). A little much for me. Next time 1 T. oil and 2 oz. popcorn.


Glad you liked it!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My mom puts just a little Spectrum expeller pressed unrefined peanut oil on her microwave popped popcorn. Yummy! I now put it on my air-popped popcorn.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had popcorn every night so far.  Tonight is no exception.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a thread I started a while ago on poppers and popcorn:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,68123.0.html


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have found that regular Safeway store brand (or Organics brand) yellow popcorn kernels in the one or two pound bag pops better in my hot air corn popper than several different "gourmet" brands of popcorn. I keep my popcorn in the refrigerator in glass jars with a tight sealing lid because popcorn that has not dried out pops best. ETA: Try different brands until you find one that you like.

(ETA: Years ago, Orville Redenbacher's Popcorn came in a glass jar. The popcorn did not work well in my hot air popper but the glass jar was used for years to hold popcorn in my refrigerator! )

We have a cat that likes chasing those kernels that leave the popper hot and then "pop" out of the bowl. 

ETA: We use a LARGE bowl to catch the popcorn from the hot air popper. It holds a little over two batches. DH eats 1 regular sized bowl and I usually eat the rest! 

We might have popcorn for dinner tonight!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

T.L., I posted to the other thread to comment on the type of popcorn that has worked best for me in my hot air corn popper. Essentially, the type of popcorn and freshness (or moisture content) of the popcorn makes a difference.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

My rule of thumb has always been Lots of Butter


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Our Presto Poplite hot air popper came with a 1/2 cup measuring cup. We can pop a bit less (say 1/3 cup) but any less and the kernels don't seem to capture enough heat at the bottom of the popper. I believe that if the bottom is not covered at least a couple kernels deep then they will dry out before they get hot enough to pop.

Do you have a blender? My first hot air corn popper came with a cookbook with recipes using popped corn that had been ground in a blender. My favorite recipe was a type of ground popped corn meringue cookie. The ground popped corn can also be used in place of bread crumbs for many recipes.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Back to Basics popcorn popper. Works a treat on glasstop stoves, NEVER burns the popcorn.


A while ago I got this popcorn popper, based on MeiLinMiranda's recommendation, and love it! I've been experimenting with different sorts of gourmet sorts of popcorn, and still can't decide which one I like best - they are all so good 

My favorite seasoning, is adding a bit of brow sugar and cinnamon at the end, delicious!!!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Ground popcorn.... I'm going to have to get my head around that one. Hmmm.


I do not currently have a blender or I would make some "popped popcorn" meal and post a photo. Only the popped kernels are ground, not the unpopped ones. The result looks a lot like fine dry white bread crumbs. An advantage of ground popped popcorn over plain popcorn is that there are no large popcorn kernel shells left to get stuck in the teeth since they have been ground into small pieces.

I will look for my cookbook and post the recipe for the ground popcorn meringues.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I finally found my popcorn cookbook. (What was it doing in the spare room?  ) The book, _Popcorn Pizzazz_ by Hyla O'Connor has a copyright date of 1981 and came with my Hamilton Beach Popaire 2 hot air corn popper.

(ETA: I was surprised to see some available on Amazon. Can you tell from the book cover that the corn popper was available as a Tupperware party hostess gift?)

*Popcorn Popups*
3 to 3 1/2 cups popped corn
2 egg whites
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup sugar (I used 1/3 to 1/2 cup instead)
1 teaspoon vanilla

Place popped corn in container of an electric blender, 1 cup at a time. Cover and process until finely ground. Turn ground popcorn out of container into a 1-quart measuring cup. Continue in same manner with remaining popcorn until 1 1/2 cups of ground popcorn are ready. Set aside.

Place egg whites in a small bowl of electric mixer. Add salt. Beat on high until egg whites mound in soft peaks. Slowly add sugar, beating constantly at medium speed. Continue beating until mixture is stiff and glossy. Fold in ground popcorn and vanilla.

Preheat oven to 325° F. Drop mixture by teaspoonful onto lightly greased baking sheets. Bake 15 to 20 minutes or until cookies are golden brown and set. Remove from baking sheets to wire racks to cool. Store in airtight containers when cool.

Makes about 2 1/2 dozen cookies.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Not all of the recipes in the cookbook are for snacks and desserts. 15 recipes are in the Mealtime Popcorn chapter. These recipes are:
Corny Zucchini - the recipe seems to be a zucchini/popcorn quiche.
Crunchy Salad Mix - popcorn with salt, garlic powder, freshly ground pepper and dried parsley flakes to use as a salad topping.
Tuna Patties - tuna patties are rolled in ground popped corn before baking.
Corny Fillets - fish fillets coated with crushed popped corn before baking.
Burgundy Meat Balls - ground popped corn mixed with meat, beaten egg, and other ingredients before cooking.
Cheeseburger Meat Loaf - again, ground popped corn used in place of bread crumbs.
Cocktail Meat Balls - again, ground popped corn used in place of bread crumbs.
Oven-Fried Popcorn Chicken - ground popped corn in place of crushed corn flakes.
Corny Grilled Tomatoes - Sliced tomatoes baked with seasonings, ground popped corn, and shredded Cheddar cheese.
Broiled Stuffed Mushrooms - ground popped corn used in stuffing.
Stuffed Mushrooms - ground popped corn used in stuffing. These are simmered in sherry instead of the sherry in the stuffing.
Popcorn Pancakes - these have flour as well as the ground popped corn.
Mexican Meat Ball Soup - again, ground popped corn used in place of bread crumbs.
Corn Chowder - popped corn is used as a topping over the corn chowder.
Corny-Topped Sweet Potatoes - ground popped corn used as a topping along with the other sweet stuff put over sweet potatoes. Orange juice but no marshmallows in this recipe.
Pop Corn Muffins - ground popped corn used in place of cornmeal.

Dessert recipes include Chocolate Puff Pudding, Baked Alaska, Chocolate Cream Pie, Butter Pecan and Caramel Corn Pie, Popcorn Pie Shell, Date Yummies, Banana Oatmeal Cookies, No-Bake Popcorn Cookies, Crunchy Oatmeal Cookies, Double Delight Popcorn Cake, and Candied Popcorn Christmas Cake. The last two are essentially cake shaped popcorn balls.  Of course, the cookbook has other popcorn ball and flavored snack popcorn recipes.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> We had that same popper when I was growing up! HA!


That popper lasted about 20 years before we needed to buy a new one.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I checked out on-line (Amazon) the steel model Whirley-Pop type popper (cuz of my glass top electric stove). Some negatives about it? So for now, I'm sticking with the microwave Presto PowerPop. But even with that popper, I've changed popcorn brands. White Cat Popcorn is by far the best. To me huge difference between that and Orville's that I'd been using.

Has anyone used the steel Whirley-Pop? If nothing else, comments say lid doesn't fit well and working / turning parts in the lid aren't well made on the steel model. I still have my aluminum Whirley. Wonder if that lid would fit on the steel pot?


----------

